# You HAVE to read this



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was doing some googling and found this. One thing that is wrong about it is yes geese mate for life but if a mate dies the other one will find a new mate for life and that cycle will continue. Don't want any of you to have the below dreams!

*Wild Echoes
By
Jaron Summers

Someone sent me an E-mail that claimed duck quacks have no echo.

When I was a kid I went duck and goose hunting. I never paid much attention to their echoes. It might have been because it was windy or because I had my ears plugged with cotton so they would not ring after I fired my shotgun on the flat Alberta plains.

I was not a good hunter and nearly all the birds got away.

Once I shot a Canada Goose. This was thrilling for a 17-year-old boy until the goose's husband came back.

The old gander circled and landed to protect his dying mate. I did not want to waste a shotgun shell on him so I set about to wring his neck. First I had to stun him so I tried to give him a good kick in the head. The gander deflected my kick with a move that would have done Clint Eastwood proud, then beat me up pretty badly.

Fortunately two of my hunting pals opened up with .12 gauge pumps and nailed him in crossfire. Soon, he had joined his wife.

That night I dreamed about the gander. I could still see him slowly turning in the sky and returning to his fallen mate.

People say animals don't think about death. People say that is one of the differences between people and animals.

I don't know if that's true of ducks and geese. I think they understand death. I always noticed that they would never go near hunters, no matter how much good food was available. And if a hunter fired a gun, the ducks and geese would high tail it. So they must have some kind of inkling about death.

If ducks and geese did not understand death, hunters would not have to go to elaborate (some would say maniacal) lengths to hide from them. Hunters dig trenches in the ground and wait like giant earthworms in farmer's fields, then when the birds show up for breakfast, hunters bust out of the sod, guns blazing.

The fish and wildlife authorities have passed laws that make it fair for the birds during their last seconds. Most states and provinces allow the hunter only three shells in their weapons.

If a guy were trying to kill me with a .12 gauge shotgun that could hold seven shots, I would certainly feel more tranquil knowing he had to leave four of the shells in his pocket.

You're considered a bad sportsman if you have more than three shells in your gun when you go wild bird hunting. If the game warden catches you, he'll fine you and confiscate your gun.

I always tried to be a good sportsman. I wanted to give my opponents a fair fight. Even so, when I battled the old gander, I won easily. Of course I had the help of my buddies who each had three shots (for they too were sterling sportsmen).

Later I told my hunting buddies about my dreams of the old goose.

My friends nodded wisely and said it was better that we had shot the gander because Canada Geese mate for life and he would have probably died from a broken heart anyways. Best to put him out of his misery. Yeah, right.

Shortly after that I stopped hunting.

I found my old duck call. I blew it. No echo.

I don't know if a goose honk echoes.

I don't want to find out.

It would only make me think of an old goose so many years ago who was not very good at Karate against three young sportsmen.

His stupid valor still echoes in my mind.*


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

What a meatstick! uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It takes all kinds to make the world go round.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

PorkChop
You too are also giving up waterfowl for the same reasons, correct?

My father had the same thing happen to him when he was around 30, his feelings changed about the actual shooting of waterfowl, small game and big game. As a result I had to figure out hunting on my own without his guidance, but still I was taken fishing by him.

I'm 41 and haven't been bothered by any of those feelings yet. I hope it never happens to me; I have invested many of years into the sport/hobby. But I guess if it does ever happen, I have been able to take my sons on many hunts and feel at least they were introduced to hunting by me.

If you do have children or plan on it, do introduce them to it and give them the opportunity to decide if it something they are interested in. I feel children should be introduced to hunting just like religion, after they are introduced they can make their own educated decisions for themselves when they are adults.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup I am done hunting for good! Bought a very nice set of clubs with the dekes I have sold so far! :wink:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

No hunting? That's sad. My dad has asked me if I want to go coyote hunting with him, but I can't decide if that is a kind of hunting I want to take part in. I think I do, because the coyotes have killed a lot of ducks, geese, pheasants, and dogs. Yet, when it comes down to it, I don't know if it will feel like I'm shooting a dog. What do you think I should do? Give it a try? And hope for the best? Help! I'm lost, I don't know what to do!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

R_C, Go coyote hunting and give it a try, ya might like it ya might not but theres only 1 way to find out.

Greenheadfallon


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There are worse things than feeling empathy for the wildlfe that you kill. Some might even say that it's a mark of maturity. There have been many times that I have called 'till I am blue in the face, attempting to bring that circling single, from a former pair, back into range. It seems that sometime, during each and every hunt, I find myself feeling a bit of remorse for the animals. That remorse is usually overidden by my love for game meat. I honestly think that the only thing I never cared a whit about is prairie dogs. I enjoy watching the red mist, and launching pieces around the landscape. Prairie dogs are disease carrying vermin, and need to have their populations held in check in most every region they inhabit. Really thinking about the act of killing is what seperates us from the animals. Most predators do it to stay alive. We do it because we want to. Burl


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I think everybody can say once or maybe even twice that they felt sorry for a animal they shot i once made a large mistake i shot a rabbit with my .22LR but my scope was off from falling earlier that day and i only injured it and the rabbit made a screech i will never forget and i had to take the scope off which took a couple seconds and use open sights to finish him off. To this day i refuse to hunt rabbits but i use that same screeching sound to call in coyotes.


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, I think it's natural for everybody to think about death especially if your a hunter.I can't tell you how many time I've just shot a goose or a deer and thought where has this animal been, has it had a good life etc,etc. BUT I am greatful for everything the Lord has given to me, And if He brought that particular animal in front of me and given me the ability to kill it humanely then I'm going to use it to nourish my body. Everyone needs to have respect for the game they take, especially at picture time. Call me weird or whatever but that's my 
:2cents:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

candians do mate for life that is weird since there the only animal that does that.....thats why if a loner comes in gun range shoot him to put him out of his misery. Im starting to feel bad about how many geese we have shot so far this season so when we hit the 40 marker im throwing it in for the season and maybe just go along to film. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You can't feel bad bedcause a goose returns to his dead mate. You simply chamber another 3 1/2 load of BB and add him to your pot! His mistake is your gain.

Seriously though, I do sometimes wonder if animals have feelings about death. I know all to well that a wounded squirrel will do everything in his power to get away from you, even if he can't move he will still flatten out and hide. Oh well, break a stick and commence to beating.

I think everyone will have to admit though, being shot and put down quickly is a better way to die than starving. And starving is what happens during overpopulation. Or getting ate, which is what happens with predators.

R_C:

Seems like I give you alot of "advise" anymore. Go coyote hunting, give it a try, but I think you will love it, almost as good as deer hunting(almost).


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

You folks are makin me feel guilty.Please stop,haha cause i'm goin huntin geese tomorrow.  :evil: Ranger compact go huntin coyotes you'll like it.What level of hockey do ya play,i got a little girl of my own in novice.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If one mate dies they WILL remate!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

porkchop you really done hunting???


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Pork Chop, thanks for all of the great deals on your used stuff! :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel it is important to respect all game. I do know that in the bible it says the god created animals for us and for us to manage. We have to be good stuarts of the land. I hate the guys who hunt for the killing. I hunt for the challenge and food. One of the hardest things is looking in a crippled ducks or goose's eyes. I have never seen a goose not take off at the sight of a human though. That might make it difficult to hunt. I have been upset about hunting lately too. I just do all I can in conservation. This helps me justify hunting, I manage wildlife like we are supposed to.

Drakes Only


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

uke: this is just sick

i say TAKE EM


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think that you always need to feel a litlle sorrow in ur gut when you have just killed an animal. If you do not feel that then you have lost total respect for animals and you probably should not hunt anymore. You have to have respect for the animals. Hunting is by far my favorite activity to do. If I could I would hunt everyday  Even if I did hunt everyday I will always have respect for the animal


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, Pc. I have seen you say that you were done a few times now. I thought you were maybe joking the first time I saw it. Well, I think that most of us at one time or another have some sort of "guilty" feeling when taking game. One instance comes to mind of a deer I shot that was wounded but not dead. The deer ran about 15 yards and fell, then proceeded to lay there and bleet like a sheep. I still remember the sound today and that was several years ago. From the tree, I could not see the deer clearly enough to get a finishing shot off. Fortunately, by the time I could climb down from the tree and walk to the deer, it had died. I remember having feelings of guilt for the taking of the deer's life at that time and thought that I may be done deer hunting. I know Nuggent is a bit of a wacko, but one of the things he teaches is a respect for the animal that he kills and to respect the animal by using it in the best way that you can. So with that thought, I remember although just moments before feeling guilty, I remember having a deer respect for the animal and being very careful and methodical while field dressing and cleaning up the deer for processing. I returned to deer hunting the next year and have killed a few since then. The guilt feelings havent really returned, but the respect has stayed with me.

Ok, sorry so long, but if you are done with hunting, I respect your decision, and our sport has lost a good one. I was looking forward to sharing a field with you this October. I guess maybe I'll bring along the golf clubs instead. :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

bubba682 said:


> You folks are makin me feel guilty.Please stop,haha cause i'm goin huntin geese tomorrow.  :evil: Ranger compact go huntin coyotes you'll like it.What level of hockey do ya play,i got a little girl of my own in novice.


I played three years of varsity at Fargo North, then I quit playing for them after state last year-politics with the coach. Now I play for the Fargo Fury Adult Women's Team (shh! I don't turn 18 for another week!) I also coach an eight and under girls hockey team.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I love to "hunt", but the reasons I love it are not even close to what the definition of hunting is. I don't go hunting to bag an animal or get meat. I love to hunt because I am in the outdoors, one with nature. I love the scarsely populated countryside. I love watching the sunrise. I love sitting in a stubble field with light snow falling down. I love watching these beautiful birds fly gracefully over the spread of decoys, with the wind catching their wings and making that beautiful whistling sound. Many times, I get lost in the beauty of the birds working the spread, and never fire a shot. Yes, I do harvest birds, although not that many. When I am out hunting, I feel a spiritual connection with nature that sets me free. I often think about growing up in the 1800's, riding my horse across the virgin, never ending plains, and seeing all the wildlife that hadn't been impacted by humans yet. It would be beautiful- I wish I could experience that. I have never really tried before to put into words why I enjoy hunting until now. It may sound funny to some of you, but to others, I'm sure it makes sense.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

MLDS.....

Very nicely put, my friend. Im sure alot of people will enjoy reading your statement and relate to it just as much as I did. Some people like to show up on here just to boast about harvest numbers, but I'd like to think that hunting means more to them than just that. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> What a meatstick!


That there is funny stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

